# Challenge yourself



## genie_in_a_bottle (Sep 19, 2005)

It's very helpful to do something challenging everyday.it doesn't have to be a huge thing..This challenge maybe saying Hi to someone or saying a comment infront of large people,believe me it really helps.I do this and everyday i write what i did,and after a short period you'll find that what you considered a challenge became your second nature.


----------



## Sweetangel (Jan 12, 2005)

So true

i challenge myself everyday because i know that if i don't i'll go back to my old ways of SA, i prove to myself everyday that i'm a newe person.


----------



## tranquil_emotion (Sep 6, 2005)

I've just started challenging myself and every time I feel so different afterwards. Sometimes I'm excited, and amazed at what I did. I think that I don't believe what I did. It just doesn't seem like something I could do. The first couple of times I actually felt worse after accomplishments, but now I think I actually enjoy them more.


----------

